# blocage intempestif apple TV



## ipascm (18 Décembre 2008)

bonjour à tous, 

je ne sais si, comme moi vous rencontrez depuis la dernière mise à jour de mon apple tv des arrets intermitents et des "freezes" de ma petite boite. notemment lors du défilement de photos ou de lecture de MP3.

Sachant que celle ci tourne tout de meme 24h/24 depuis 1an et demi tout de meme...

Quels sont vos retours sur ce sujet?

Pour info, je dispose d'un apple tv (non hacké) en version 40GB


----------

